# Stern 500 und andere Rollen dieser Bauart und Gemeinsamkeiten



## Hecht100+ (30. Juni 2020)

Liebe Mitleser, einen Teil dieses Berichtes hatte ich schon mal in einem anderen Thread veröffentlicht. Es ist aber noch was dazu gekommen, so das ich ihn hier noch einmal vorstelle:


Ich möchte euch eine Rolle vorstellen, die man kaum im Internet findet, die *Stern  No. 500*. Auf ihren Rollenfuß ist sie mit Japan geprägt. Nach dem Öffnen stellte ich fest, dass sich in ihrem Inneren Fett für mindestens 5 Rollen befand.



Von ihren Einzelteilen könnte sie von jeder der damaligen japanischen Rollenfabriken hergestellt worden sein, sie hat Ähnlichkeiten und Gemeinsamkeiten mit verschiedenen alten japanischen Angelrollen. Als Besonderheit fiel mir beim Auseinandernehmen auf, das die Rolle einen offenen Rahmen hat. Dadurch ließ sie sich schon damals als Rechts- und Linkshandrolle umbauen. Einer der Seitendeckel trägt das Getrieberad, die Handkurbel und die Rücklaufsperre, der andere Deckel ist nur als Schutz gedacht. Beide Deckel werden je nach Kurbelrichtung passend angebaut. Die Übertragungsbrücke für das Pinion wird mit zwei Schrauben an der Spulenachse gehalten und muß beim Umbau auf die passende Seite gedreht werden.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rolle auf Linkshandbetrieb


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rolle auf Rechtshandbetrieb

Ihr Baujahr würde ich auf die Zeit um 1975 benennen, denn beim Vergleich mit anderen Rollen fiel mir auf, das die Spule der Stern 500 identisch ist mit der Spule der Point Water King 1140, der Schnurfangbügelhalter ist auch identisch, der Rotor anscheinend auch, während der Schnurfangbügel etwas anders gebaut ist. Die Kurbel ist auch identisch in der Form und Größe, nur bei der Stern ist sie fest verbaut, bei der Point anklappbar. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Point Water King 1140

Im Gehäuse sind die beiden total unterschiedlich, die Point hat einen Schneckenradantrieb.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 offenes Gehäuse


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rücklaufsperrenzahnrad und Messingritzel


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Getriebeansicht, ungefettet


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Einzelteile


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Deckel

Wer der Hersteller und der Vertreiber der Rolle war, konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht herausfinden.





Fertige Rolle, leider ist mir eine Schraube des Seitendeckels abhanden gekommen, werde sie aber irgendwann wiederfinden.

Die nächste Rolle, die von gleicher Bauart oder identisch mit der Stern 500 ist, ist die Cedric 460. An der Farbgestaltung dieser Rolle solltet ihr euch nicht stören, sie war total verhunzt und ich wollte ein paar neue Lackiermöglichkeiten ausprobieren, da diese Rolle für 3,01 Euro dafür sehr geeignet erschien.  Bei Auseinander nehmen fiel mir dann auf das da eine große Ähnlichkeit mit der Stern 500 vorhanden war. Am meisten faziniert mich immer wieder, das man hier die Rolle von Links auf Rechts umbauen kann, und das mit Tellerrad und Kronenrad, aber ohne das das Getriebe als  Hypoidgetriebe gebaut ist.




Und falls noch Fragen zum Lack sind, die Seitendeckel sind in Silber-Felgenlack, der Rahmen in glänzend Grau und der Rotor ist vorher mit Diamanteffektlack besprüht worden und dann Nass in Nass mit der gleichen grauen Farbe lackiert worden. Im Original war die Rolle auch zweifarbig lackiert.








Und von den Seitendeckel her könnte der Hersteller Olympic gewesen sein, ich habe eine kleine Olympic-Rolle, die hat einen ebenso geprägten Alublechdeckel. Aber das ist meine Vermutung.


----------

